# Please Please Help.How should i get bsnl broadband "line" in my area?



## the10karan (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello,all.I am sick with MTS.It gets so slow After fup.I went to bsnl office and they said that in your area broadband line is not available or something like that so we can't avail you broadband service.What should i do?How can i get bsnl broadband line in my area? Please tell me fast.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2013)

to get bsnl broadband there must be bsnl telephone line in your area.where do you live anyway because in cities bsnl phone line network is present in most of the areas?


----------



## the10karan (Nov 21, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> to get bsnl broadband there must be bsnl telephone line in your area.where do you live anyway because in cities bsnl phone line network is present in most of the areas?



I live in city.And i have bsnl telephone line in my area.But the problem started when a bsnl employe came to check something.The problem is there is a pole of bsnl through which telephone line is given and that pole is a bit far(say like after leaving 3 houses,that pole comes)But he said that i can't give you telephone line.If you want to avail broadband,you can collect 3-4 people nearby your house and if they will be ready for broadband,then i will give you a pole.But nobody in my area wants broadband because they don't download.What can i do to get that pole of bsnl?Please help me..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2013)

if pole is after 3 houses then there should be no problem even if line comes directly from that pole.tell him that you are willing to pay for cable length out of your pocket & also willing to pay for "his trouble"(aka bribe).better ask someone to talk on your behalf who has some experience dealing with govt people & if it is technically possible then you should be able to get it.


----------



## the10karan (Nov 22, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> if pole is after 3 houses then there should be no problem even if line comes directly from that pole.tell him that you are willing to pay for cable length out of your pocket & also willing to pay for "his trouble"(aka bribe).better ask someone to talk on your behalf who has some experience dealing with govt people & if it is technically possible then you should be able to get it.



How much i would have to pay for the cable?Can you please tell?,I have 3k rupees.And i want 800ULD plan from bsnl.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2013)

telephone cable should cost ~Rs.7-8 per meter.for plan cost see this:
*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/new_BB_postpaid.html


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2013)

Typical Govt Service  haha.. I faced the exact same problems until i took a local connection


----------



## the10karan (Nov 23, 2013)

Nerevarine Which connection do you have and what are the plans?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2013)

Since 6 months BSNL have plans ranging from 4mps to 24mbps but the local telephone exchange should normally support it. All you need to do is call your local BSNL office or customer care or meet them personally by paying the necessary installation fees which might vary from Rs.500 to Rs.1000 depending upon the location which includes the application fee also.


----------



## the10karan (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't know what to do,i am 16 year old so he thinks i am an idiot who knows nothing about BSNL and then he sends me back and then i have no choice,retarded bsnl employees. Can you guys tell me if there is any dongle which gives 512kbps speed after fup or a dongle which have 512kbps unlimited speed.And also thanks for replying and helping me..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2013)

*WiMAX (Wireless Broadband) Unlimited Plans and Tariff for Home Users All India*​ 
*Particulars**HOWI 750**HOWI 999*Bandwidth (wherever technically feasible)512 Kbps1Mbps upto 6GB,
after 512kbpsSingle/Multi Users (SU/MU)Single User (SU)Activation/Installation chares in Rs.NILFixed Monthly Service Charges in Rs.750999Discounted Annual Payment Option in Rs.75009990FMC for Indoor & Outdoor CPE by BSNL Rs. 40 per monthFMC for USB Dongle provided by BSNLRs. 30 per monthFree usage per monthUnlimitedFree E-mail IDs/Space (Per E-mail ID)2/5 MBSecurity DepositOne Month FMC (Fixed Monthly Charges)Minimum Hire PeriodOne Month
 
_*Unlimited WiMAX Plans applicable for Gujrat, Maharashtra and Andhra Pradesh Circles*_​ 
*Particulars**HOWI 799**HOWI 999*Bandwidth (wherever technically feasible)256 Kbps512 KbpsApplicabilityHome onlySingle/Multi Users (SU/MU)Single User (SU)Onetime Installation Charges in Rs.750Fixed Monthly Charges (FMC) for service in Rs.799999Discounted Annual Payment Option in Rs.79909990DL/UL limit per monthUnlimitedFree E-mail IDs/Space (Per E-mail ID)2/5 MBSecurity DepositOne Month Fixed Monthly ChargesMinimum Hire PeriodThree Months
  The above rates are exclusive of Service Tax, which will be charged as per existing rates.


----------



## the10karan (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Please Please Help.How should i get bsnl broadband &amp;quot;line&amp;quot; in my area?*



bavusani said:


> *WiMAX (Wireless Broadband) Unlimited Plans and Tariff for Home Users All India*​
> *Particulars**HOWI 750**HOWI 999*Bandwidth (wherever technically feasible)512 Kbps1Mbps upto 6GB,
> after 512kbpsSingle/Multi Users (SU/MU)Single User (SU)Activation/Installation chares in Rs.NILFixed Monthly Service Charges in Rs.750999Discounted Annual Payment Option in Rs.75009990FMC for Indoor & Outdoor CPE by BSNL Rs. 40 per monthFMC for USB Dongle provided by BSNLRs. 30 per monthFree usage per monthUnlimitedFree E-mail IDs/Space (Per E-mail ID)2/5 MBSecurity DepositOne Month FMC (Fixed Monthly Charges)Minimum Hire PeriodOne Month
> 
> ...



What's a wimax?lol and can i get it?Plans are good.

He said i can't give you line because your house is a bit far(it's not). He was harassing me and was really rude then how can i get wimax if i can't get their telephone line?

bavusani,Which internet connection are you using btw and what are the plans?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Please Please Help.How should i get bsnl broadband &amp;quot;line&amp;quot; in my area?*



the10karan said:


> What's a wimax?lol and can i get it?Plans are good.
> 
> He said i can't give you line because your house is a bit far(it's not). He was harassing me and was really rude then how can i get wimax if i can't get their telephone line?
> 
> bavusani,Which internet connection are you using btw and what are the plans?



My sister uses BSNL 1MBPS plan now for Rs.650 which was taken a long back then it was 512KBPS.Where do you stay? I am from Hyderabad.


----------



## the10karan (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Please Please Help.How should i get bsnl broadband &amp;amp;quot;line&amp;amp;quot; in my area?*



bavusani said:


> My sister uses BSNL 1MBPS plan now for Rs.650 which was taken a long back then it was 512KBPS.Where do you stay? I am from Hyderabad.



I am from Jaipur.I just want 512 kbps unlimited connection.What's a wimax?Sorry for such a noobish question,can i get wimax because the plans you just posted are really good.



bavusani said:


> My sister uses BSNL 1MBPS plan now for Rs.650 which was taken a long back then it was 512KBPS.Where do you stay? I am from Hyderabad.



I am from Jaipur.I just want 512 kbps unlimited connection.What's a wimax?Sorry for such a noobish question,can i get wimax because the plans you just posted are really good.

And if you stay in Hydrabad,then why don't you go for Beam telecom? It's only available in Hyderabad,There plans are so nice and not even expensive. -*www.beamtele.com/index.php/plans


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Please Please Help.How should i get bsnl broadband &amp;amp;quot;line&amp;amp;quot; in my area?*



the10karan said:


> I am from Jaipur.I just want 512 kbps unlimited connection.What's a wimax?Sorry for such a noobish question,can i get wimax because the plans you just posted are really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am right now using Beam only.
The best high speed internet access  service provider and India's No:1 Largest Broadband Subscriber base  Telecom Operator Bharat Sanchar Nigham Limited (BSNL) provides Unlimited  Broadband Internet Home Plans and Tariff.

BSNL Offers *Limited and Unlimited Broadband Plans*,  which are more attractive to the home users as well as Combo Plans for  business users. BSNL offers many unlimited Internet Broadband plans like  HOME ULD 525, HOME COMBO 650, HOME COMBO ULD 800, HOME COMBO ULD 950  for home users and combo plans like COMBO ULD 900,  COMBO ULD 1425,  COMBO ULD 1800,  COMBO ULD 2250, COMBO ULD 3500, COMBO ULD 6300, for  both Home and Business (Commercial) users.

BSNL offers these Broadband Plans with a high speed bandwidth from 512  Kbps to 4 Mbps DL speed according to choice of the customer opts. The  Voice of the Customer about BSNL Broadband is "BSNL IS THE BEST INTERNET  BROADBAND SERVICE PROVIDER IN INDIA" and the plans are  "MORE POCKET  FRIENDLY PLANS".   

BSNL Broadband Latest Unlimited Internet Home / Business Plans & Tariff ​ 
*Particulars*​ *BB Home ULD 525*​ *BB Home Combo ULD 650**BB Home Combo ULD 800**BB Home Combo ULD 950**BBG Combo ULD 900**BBG Combo ULD 1425**BBG Combo ULD 1800**BBG Combo ULD 2250**BBG Combo ULD 3500**BBG Combo ULD 6300*Bandwidth (Download Speed)512 Kbps upto 4 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 4 GB512 Kbps upto 4 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 4 GBUpto1 Mbps till 6 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 6 GBUpto 4 Mbps till 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GBUpto 2  Mbps till 8GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GBUpto 4 Mbps till 20GB, 512 Kbps beyond 20GB #Upto 2 Mbps till 40GB, 256 Kbps beyond 40GB ##Upto1 Mbps till 100GB, 256 Kbps beyond 100GB ###Upto 2 Mbps till 150 GB,  512 Kbps beyond 150 GBUpto 4 Mbps till 200 GB, Upto 1 Mbps beyond 200GBApplicability*Home only**All Users (Home and Business Customers)*Monthly Rent(Rs)52565080095090014251800225035006300Annual Payment (Rs) [11 x FMC]5775715088001045099001567519800247503850069300Two Years Payment (Rs) [21 x FMC]110251365016800199501890029925378004725073500132300Three Years Payment (Rs) [30 x FMC]1575019500240002850027000427505400067500105000189000Limit per month *Unlimited (MB/GB) Download / Upload*Free 
E-mail IDs/Space (Per ID)1/5 MB1/5 MB2/5 MB1/5 MB1/5 MB2/5 MB1/5 MB1/5 MB4/5MB4/5MBStatic IP Address (On written Request)Not ApplicableOne @ 2000/- p.a additi-onalOne @ 1800/- p.a additi-onalOne FreeSecurity DepositOne Month chargesMinimum Hire PeriodOne MonthTelephone FMC in RsAs per the Existing Landline PlanNIL Free Calls (with in BSNL n/w)*100NIL400350250502505001000Charges/ Pulse in Rs. (to BSNL n/w after Free Calls)1 11111111MCU Charges/ Pulse in Rs. (to Other Network)1.21.21.21.21.21.21.21.21.2
 FMC - Fixed Monthly Charges​ 


* In NCR SSAs (only in Faridabad,  Ghaziabad, Gurgaon & Noida), available free calls under combo plans  are offered as 50% calls within BSNL N/w and 50% calls to other N/w  w.e.f. 01-04-2013.
# Upto 4 Mbps till 30 GB, 512 Kbps  beyond in selected Circle/SSAs (Karnataka Circle, Tamilnadu Circle,  Hyderabad SSA, Faridabad SSA, Noida SSA, Gurgaon SSA, Gaziabad SSA  only).
## Upto 4 Mbps till 100 GB, 256 Kbps  beyond in selected Circle/SSAs (Karnataka Circle, Tamilnadu Circle,  Hyderabad SSA, Faridabad SSA, Noida SSA, Gurgaon SSA, Gaziabad SSA  only).
### Upto 4 Mbps till 175 GB, 256 Kbps  beyond in selected Circle/SSAs (Karnataka Circle, Tamilnadu Circle,  Hyderabad SSA, Faridabad SSA, Noida SSA, Gurgaon SSA, Gaziabad SSA  only).
*ULD* stands for Unlimited with  differential speed, DL-Download, UL-Upload, NA-Not Applicable, MCU-Meter  Call Unit, FMC-Fixed Monthly Charges
 _Note:- The above rates are exclusive of Service Tax, which will be  charged as per prevailing tariff. Security deposit for Local/STD/ISD  facility and *BSNL Installation Charges* as applicable shall be taken from the customer._
 Customers can also apply for _*new Broadband connection through Online* _with any of the above mentioned Unlimited internet broadband plans.
  BSNL Customers shall pay the bills through *Online Bill Payment Portal by login* or with *BSNL Quick Pay,*  which is the most easiest, secure and convenient ways for payment of  bills for Landline (includes Broadband),  FTTH and WiMAX Connections.
PS: If your local BSNL fellows does not respond visit them personally and find out the best plan for you and fill the application form and ask them to process it quickly.OK.


----------



## Kev.Ved (Dec 2, 2013)

Contact BSNL local office


----------

